# spam?!



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone else experienced this? I got some random pm from patricia no info on her no pictures no posts and she joined july 29th and it had a link to some medicine website...dunno if its real but I have a feeling its not.


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 22, 2009)

I thought that too. I figured it was a cop or something, albeit a dumb one.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah...wierd but glad its being taken care of I was like NO!!! this is why I left myspace!! haha


----------



## stove (Feb 22, 2009)

I was a bit curious as well, was going to post if there wasn't one already...I like meeting new folk and whatnot, but a lil too random.


----------



## Chro (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to know i'm not the only one who thought that was weird.


----------



## eatmonksus (Feb 23, 2009)

ha. i saw that she was a d-bag and got banned. lol.


----------

